# Share the Road license plate for Colorado



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

http://bicyclecolo.org/page.cfm?PageID=763

Sign the petition if you want to help get them.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for the link. My wife told me about this last night. I'll be getting one when they are available.


----------

